# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: راهنمایی در مورد ++C

## caspianhero

با سلام بر دوستان

میخواستم بدونم برای اجرای کد های c و ++C در محیط ویندوز 7 چی هست؟؟؟
و اینکه سایتی میشناسید که اموزش تصویری این 2 زبان را برای دانلود گذاشته باشد؟؟؟؟
و اینکه c برای مسائل امنیتی بهتر هست یا ++C و کدام یادگیری اش اسان تر هست؟؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## one hacker alone

Visual Studio 1998-2005-2008-2010
Borlad C++‎
Turbo C++‎
DEV C++‎
CodeBlack
.
.
.

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: ولی ایا این کامپایلر ها از لحاظ توابع کتابخانه ای و کد ها با هم فرق ندارند: مثلا  برنامه ای که توی محیط ویژوال نوشته بشه ایا برای اجراش باید dot net frame work نصب بشه روی سیستم؟؟؟؟ اگه اینجوری باشه به درد هک وامنیت نمیخوره!!!!

----------


## #target

خیر در صورتی که Win32 انتخاب کنید نیاز به فریم ورک نیست 
شما معمولا یک کتابخانه استاندارد C و C++‎‎‎ استفاده میکنید که همه جا مشترکه (تو همه پلتفرم ها معمولا)
یک کتابخانه هم Windows API که توابع سیستم ویندوز هستند معمولا در اکثر کامپایلر ها وجود داره

ی سری محیط ها هم کتابخانه هایی رو برای ساده شدن کار ارایه میدن مثل VCL در Borland C++‎‎ Builder یا حتی MFC در Visual Studio که زیاد جالب نیستند برای اونکارایی که شما مد نظرتونه

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: یعنی من الان اگه از محیط ویژوالاستادیو 2010 مثلا استفاده کنم: از نظر کد نویسی و..... ایا به مشکل بر نمی خورم!!!؟؟ ایا مثلا من کد های ++C کتاب جعفر نژآد قمی را  توی محیطvisual studio 2010 بنویسم : ارور نمیده  این برنامه؟؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## one hacker alone

نخیر مشکلی نداره

----------


## caspianhero

من الان توی محیط ویژوال 2010 رفتم دیدم: چند تا کد به غیر از iostream اضافه کرده بود!!! اونها برای چی هستند؟؟؟

----------


## one hacker alone

ببینید در مورد هرچی که صحبت میکنید اینجا بزارید من نمیدونم شما رفتین پروژه mfc زدین یا ...

----------


## caspianhero

نه من win 32 را انتخاب کردم!!
و توی محیط visual studio 2010 این کد ها اضافه شده بود:
راستی یک کتاب خوب برای اموزش 2010  ++C سراغ دارید؟؟؟ و این mfc چی هست و به درد چی میخوره؟؟
سپاس

// wert.cpp : Defines the entry point for the console application.
//

#include "stdafx.h"


int _tmain(int argc, _TCHAR* argv[])

{



    return 0;
}

----------


## #target

New Project > Next اون Empty Project رو تیک بزنین . بعد از سمت چپ پوشه Source File  کلیک راست کنید و Add New Iteem یک فایل CPP اضافه کنین و کدهاتون بنویسین

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به شما دوست عزیز




> میخواستم بدونم برای اجرای کد های c و ++C در محیط ویندوز 7 چی هست؟؟؟


دوستان گفتند...



> و اینکه سایتی میشناسید که اموزش تصویری این 2 زبان را برای دانلود گذاشته باشد؟؟؟؟


یه نظر شخصی:
 برای یاد گیری برنامه نویسی اول کمی مطالعه کن تا با قواعد و قوانین زبانی که قصد داری باهاش برنامه بنویسی آشنا بشی
 بعد فقط کد بنویس و تمرین کن و از سورس کد های که توسط افراد حرفه ای نوشته و بهینه شدن استفاده کن اونهارو با برنامه های خودت مقایسه کن تا مشکلاتت برطرف بشه.




> و اینکه c برای مسائل امنیتی بهتر هست یا ++C و کدام یادگیری اش اسان تر هست؟؟؟؟


از نظر یاد گیری بهتره اول C رو یاد بگیری بعد C++‎ چون C++‎ یه جورایی همون c هستش که امکاناتی به اون اضافه شده  و یاد گیری سی هم آسون تر هستش و هم با یاد گیری اون C++‎ رو هم به آسونی یاد می گیرید.

در مورد مسائل امنیتی هم بستگی به کار شما داره که منظورتون از امنیت چی باشه اما برای برنامه های امنیتی چه امنیت برای رمز گذاری فایل و ... از این قبیل هر دو قدرت کافی رو دارند
اما در بعضی مواقع ( در امنیت و برنامه های این تیپی) هر چه زبان برنامه نویسی شما به زبان ماشین نزدیک تر باشه بهتره 
مثلاً یک الگوریتم رمز گذاری خیلی خیلی پیچیده که در حالت عادی برای اجرا زمان زیادی لازم داره در مواقع بحرانی ممکنه به مشکل بر بخوره (از نظر سرعت) که اگه مثلاً اون برنامه با اسمبلی نوشته شده باشه می تونه قابل قبول باشه و البته که سی و سی پلاس هم همینطور اما کاری مهمه که شما قصد انجامش رو داری.

موفق باشی.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

شرمنده اینو ندیدم



> راستی یک کتاب خوب برای اموزش 2010  ++C سراغ دارید؟؟؟ و این mfc چی هست و به درد چی میخوره؟؟


در مورد کتاب اگه همون c و C++‎ پایه رو بلد باشی نیازی نیست
اما MFC:
Mfc کتابخانه ای که توسط ماکرسافت ارائه شد برای راحت تر کردن کار برنامه نویس ها در ساخت برنامه های ویندوزی
تا برنامه نویس به جای استفاده مستقیم Api های ویندوز از کلاسها و توابع آماده ای که در این کتابخانه قرار داده شده استفاده کند

در کل هدفش آسایش برنامه نویسه :لبخند گشاده!: 

اینم ببین خوبه http://jenab.persiangig.com/weblog/n...246375018.html

----------


## one hacker alone

خوب مراحل رو درست رفتین حالا کد نویسی کنین
mfc نوشتن برنامه های ویژوال هست (گرافیکی)
vs2010 اموزش نمیخواد همون جعفر نژاد رو بخون

----------


## caspianhero

> New Project > Next اون Empty Project رو تیک بزنین . بعد از سمت  چپ پوشه Source File  کلیک راست کنید و Add New Iteem یک فایل CPP اضافه  کنین و کدهاتون بنویسین


این مراحلی که گفتید توی visual studio 2010 ندیدم!!!

----------


## one hacker alone

همونی که خودت رفتی و گفتی یه سری کد اورده همون رو برو (win32)

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام

من یک کد ساده توی این محیط نوشتم ولی نمیدونم برای چی ارور داده!!!
لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟
سپاس

----------


## one hacker alone

شما در این برنامه 2 تا تابع main دارید
اون tmain همون main هستش و فرقی نداره شما حساسیت نشون ندین حالا تا tmain رو پاک کنید یا اینکه main خودتون رو پاک کنید و include ها رو به بالای tmain انتقال بدین

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر: ولی  باز هم ارور داد!!!! :متعجب: 
راستی کد زبان c را ایا میشه توی این محیط اجرا کرد؟؟؟

سپاس

----------


## #target

iostream خالی بزن
بعدشم بنویس 
using namespace std;

----------


## kia.celever

include هارو عوض کنید:
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوستان : لطفا اگه میتونید با  یک نمونه کد ساده : ساختار کلی دستورات را یک مثال بزنید؟؟شبیه همون کدی که توی عکس هست!! من الان نمیدونم این کدهای که گفتید کجا  باید بنویسم!!!!
سپاس

----------


## #target

ی فیلم از صفحه گرفتم چطور ی پروژه خالی ایجاد کنی و کد رو کپی و اجرا بگیری

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: اینجوری بود!!! من از یک راه دیگه استفاده کرده بودم!!
راستی پارامتر using namespace std; برای چی اومده!!؟؟؟ علت اش چی هست؟؟؟
 :قلب:  تشکر

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام
راستی  دوستان اگه دقت کرده باشید: زمانی که vb6 نصب می کنیم کنارش یک برنامه به نام Microsoft Visual C++‎ 6.0 نصب میشه!!!! میخواستم بدونم ایا این برنامه مثل vs2010 قابلیت اجرا کد های ++c را دارد!؟؟؟؟
لطفا هر کی میتونه یک فیلم اموزشی که مثل اونویی که جناب #target درست کرد: زحمت بکشه درست کنه؟؟ و در سایت قرار بده: منظور طریقه ی کد نویسی توی ان محیط هست

سپاس

----------


## one hacker alone

نه مهندس اون فقط برای نقاشی کشیدن و اجرای آهنگ کاربرد داره + اینکه کدهای پاسکال رو اجرا میکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
شوخی کردم ناراحت نشی
اما اره برادر من پس برای چی گذاشتن اصلا تو اسمش مشخصه که همین ازش برمیاد یعنی کامپایلر مایکروسافت در سال 1998 برای خانواده C 
اون هم به همین شکله فرقی نداره

----------


## BEHNAM7

سلام

برنامه نویسی با Borland های مخلف مثلا borland 5 با borland 4.5 کلی فرق داره . چه برسه که بخوای کد های جعفر نژاد که معمولااااااااا باید در borland نوشته بشند رو در visual بنویسی.

من کتاب جعفر نژاد ویرایش سوم که کار میکردم با برلند 4.5 عالی بود. و هیچ مشکلی نداشتم. معمولا تفاوت کار با برلند ها در تفاوت در تعریف فایلهای سرایندشان و فضا های نامی است. 

خوب BORLAND از VISUAL به نظرم بهتر است. چون هم ساده و هم کا ملا تحت کنترل است. البته خطا ها هم بیشتر هست در برلند.

من خودم واقعا به جز با  BORLAND 4.5 با هیچ چیز دیگه نمیتونم خوب کار کنم .

موفق باشید.

----------


## caspianhero

borland توی ویندوز 7 زیاد جواب نمیده!!! هنگ میکنه!!!

----------


## caspianhero

سلام دوستان

من تصمیم نهایی خودم را گرفتم و میخوام با visual ++c 6 که با  vb6 نصب میشه کار کنم!!! ولی وقتی که میخوام با پروژه درست کنم چیزی درست نمیشه!!!
فیلمش را گذاشتم: لطفا راهنمایی کنید: خیال مار ا هم راحت کنید
سپاس فراوان

----------


## #target

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من تصمیم نهایی خودم را گرفتم و میخوام با visual ++c 6 که با  vb6 نصب میشه کار کنم!!! ولی وقتی که میخوام با پروژه درست کنم چیزی درست نمیشه!!!
> فیلمش را گذاشتم: لطفا راهنمایی کنید: خیال مار ا هم راحت کنید
> سپاس فراوان


همون جایی که کلیک کردی . پایینش دو تا tab هست بیا بخش File View و مثل همون 2010 سورس فایل جدید درست کن

2010 که بهتره !!!

----------


## caspianhero

متشکر دوست عزیز: حل شد
والا چون توی 2010 هی باید تغییری بدی فایل های کتابخانه ای و سرایند اش را : شاید بعدا به مشکل ادم بر بخوره ولی توی نسخه ی 6 : گمان کنم مشکلی باشه

----------


## #target

خیر !!!!! شما خیلی اذیتی تو پوشه include مربوط به کامپایلر ی فایل به نام iostream.h بساز و توش این دو خطو بنویس

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

----------


## caspianhero

باشه : شما درست میگی:
ولی چون من یک فیلم اموزشی دانلود کردم :برای یکی از استاتید دانشگاه  صنعتی اصفهان هست: ایشان توی این محیط کار کردند و من هم دارم از ایشان تبعیت می کنم: خلاصه قشنگ توضیح میده با همه ی جزئیات : فیلم اموزشی اش حدود 2 گیگ هست!!! و.... :لبخند گشاده!: 

راستی توی محیط vc6 چرا وقتی یک برنامه را کامپایل می کنیم: توی صفحه ی داس اش این عبارت را مینویسد!!! please any key to continue: نمیشه بر داشتش!!!!

سپاس

----------


## #target

press any keyفکر کنم فقط در همون محیط و وقت Debug میاد فایل رو خودتون اجرا کنید نمیاد !

----------


## caspianhero

یعنی چی خلاقیت !!! زمانی توی دانشگاه یک مشت جزوه چرت و پرت به ادم بدم و تئوری به ادم یاد بدهند و حتی محیط turbo c را به ادم نشان ندهند: ایا بیشتر از این باید از  ادم  انتظار داشت: با این نظام تئوریک دانشگاه ها!!! بالا خره ادم باید از یک جایی شروع کنه!!
راستی شما از چه کامپایلری استفاده می کنید؟؟ این سی پلاس پلاس هم ماجرایی داره ها!!! همین کار می کنه کسی سراغش نمیره ها!!!! میرند سراغ dot net

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> یعنی چی خلاقیت !!! زمانی توی دانشگاه یک مشت جزوه چرت و پرت به ادم بدم و تئوری به ادم یاد بدهند و حتی محیط turbo c را به ادم نشان ندهند: ایا بیشتر از این باید از  ادم  انتظار داشت: با این نظام تئوریک دانشگاه ها!!! بالا خره ادم باید از یک جایی شروع کنه!! راستی شما از چه کامپایلری استفاده می کنید؟؟ این سی پلاس پلاس هم ماجرایی داره ها!!! همین کار می کنه کسی سراغش نمیره ها!!!! میرند سراغ dot net





> راستی پارامتر using namespace std; برای چی اومده!!؟؟؟ علت اش چی هست؟؟؟  تشکر





> من تصمیم نهایی خودم را گرفتم و میخوام با  visual ++c 6 که با  vb6 نصب میشه کار کنم!!! ولی وقتی که میخوام با پروژه  درست کنم چیزی درست نمیشه!!! فیلمش را گذاشتم: لطفا راهنمایی کنید: خیال  مار ا هم راحت کنید سپاس فراوان


 


> متشکر دوست عزیز: حل شد والا چون توی 2010 هی  باید تغییری بدی فایل های کتابخانه ای و سرایند اش را : شاید بعدا به مشکل  ادم بر بخوره ولی توی نسخه ی 6 : گمان کنم مشکلی باشه


سلام.
یعنی چی؟ چه ماجرایی داره؟ درسته، باید از یه جایی شروع کنید، اما نقطه شروع، ایجاد یک تاپیک در این سایت نیست! کسی از شما انتظار خاصی نداره، تنها انتظار این هستش که کتابی بگیرید، مطالعه کنید. بعدش اگر مشکلی پیش اومد، مشکلتون رو دقیق و با ذکر جزییات در تاپیک جدیدی مطرح کنید تا بهش پاسخ داده بشه. نه اینکه هر چند دقیقه از یه فایل ویدئویی رو که دیدید، هر سوالی به ذهنتون اومد (مرتبط، یا غیر مرتبط) اینجا بپرسید و نظم سایت رو بهم بزنید. بنظرم اون ویدئو رو همین الان delete کنید، اینطوری که شما دارید پیش  میرید، اهمیتی نداره از چه نسخه ای از VC استفاده کنید. بدون شک به جایی نخواهید رسید.

این تاپیک قفل و پس از مدتی، بدلیل

مطرح نمودن سوالات متعدد بی ارتباط با موضوع اصلی گفتگو در یک تاپیک وانتخاب عنوانی نامناسب
حذف خواهد شد.


موفق باشید.

----------

